# Shore fishing at Bear Lake?



## Irongut

My brother and I are thinking about heading up to Bear Lake in a couple of weeks, and have never been. I don't know much about it up there and just wanted to get some tips on whether shore fishing is ideal or if we should try to get a boat on the water as well as bait suggestions.

Any help is appreciated. >>O

-Gut


----------



## hunting777

Here is a good link:

http://fishingbearlake.com/fish_report.php

Darin keeps up on this pretty good. I have never fished from the shore, but if I did It would be on the Eastside. It drops off really quick over there. I have seen several guys long line on that side.


----------

